# I will be in Australia after.............



## Sulaimanm (Sep 19, 2015)

I will study in UoM in the next year. I wanna know more about university of Melbourne during studying days.
I heard the government in Australia preferred Saudi Students and gives them rank A. Is this correct ?


----------

